# This sucks



## striker711 (Nov 8, 2012)

Well I went to church tonight with my stbxw's parents who treat me just like a son. Anyway near the end of the service there was a little clip played about people writing on card about "god was with me when" one of them showed someone who had wrote "as my marriage fell apart". I thought I was going to break down right there. I kept it together at least. I walked out alone and it was snowing. And it hit me. I love snow and could not txt her to tell her it was snowing. Now she just txted me, and I haven't heard from her since thanksgiving day when she "just had to come get her snowboarding stuff", and asked me if she can use the credit card to get some food. The only reason she would need to use it is because she went snowboarding with "her friend" and did not bring along her purse. Her friend being the guy she has spent massive amounts of time with, got divorced just before she left me, and is 8 years older than her. Life sucks.


----------



## striker711 (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh and if you want to know my story look down the page and look at the two threads "don't know what to do" and "ok this warrant another thread wtf".

Thanks for any positive replies with christmas so close I am having a really hard time and miss what we had a lot. 

At this point I think I am just ranting.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry for your pain. This time of year is brutal whne you're going through something like this. It will get better. You will move on and rebuild your life. You will realize that it's not what you had that you miss, it's what you THINK you had. It was an illusion. 

I'm not sure it's a great idea to be spending time with her family, no matter how kind and well-meaning they are. It will tend to keep one of your feet in the past and make it harder to move on. My suggestion would be to make a clean breaks as soon as you possibly can.

Good luck.


----------



## striker711 (Nov 8, 2012)

Zoo. This is the hard part. I am closer to her parents than mine. I am actually closer to her parents that she is and it has been that way for years. I have three close male friends. One of them is her brother. We hang out all of the time. One of her sisters is my go to person now, (not in anyway wanting a relationship with her). My grandparents died when I was young and I am also closer to her grandparents that she is. I am not trying to make them hate her but facts are facts. Her close family has become my family, and I can't see that changing. That being said I am not using them to get "back with her" or "find out what she is doing" etc. It just so happens that them are really my family and if I gave up all of that I would have no family.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Wishing you a Merry Christmas and a very positive and happy 2013 
Life will get better, you will heal. 

My ex and I are amicable, we will spend Christmas together with my family (his are in another State). He is still part of my family and they always loved him, I encourage that.


----------



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey there. I'm just like you in some ways. My Ex left me, my kids and her family to another state. I'm closer to her family now than her (literally and figuratively). Her brother and dad are great and I find it more comfortable being around them than my family...sometimes. But I also realize, that as much as they care about me, I'll always come 2nd when their daughter/sister is involved. And I'm cool with that.
Anyways, nothing I can say can make the hurt go away. But with everyday that passes, the hurt diminishes, little by little. 11 year marriage for me and I was officially divorced in June. Still hurts, but I know time will help heal and if I'm smart, learn from it.


----------



## striker711 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks Holland and Houstondad for the encouraging words. 

I am feeling pretty low today. I am feeling really sentimental and thinking of all of the fun times we had around Christmas and on Christmas eve. I know a lot of us are having a hard time tonight. Hope everyone is doing well.

Merry Christmas to us all.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Merry Christmas, Striker!

I hope 2013 brings you some peace, contentment, joy, and some wonderful NEW memories to begin building on for Christmas 2013.


----------



## striker711 (Nov 8, 2012)

Trust me. I want 2013 to be better. I can always hope.


----------

